# Avi rescue survey: Have you been "in combat?"



## BCA (Aug 15, 2006)

Have you ever used a transceiver or shovel to attempt an avalanche rescue? Have you ever deployed an an airbag or Avalung “in combat?” Backcountry Access (BCA) is taking our ongoing research into the blogosphere. We want to hear from people who have had to use their avi gear for real. For purposes of our research, it doesn’t matter whether or not the device was used successfully—or whether the incident was reported. No worries: we won’t publish your name if you don’t want us to. This research will be used in our ongoing product development efforts. It might also be used in papers published in journals and on our website, at http://www.backcountryaccess.com/research .

If you’re interested, please complete this survey: Avalanche Rescue Questionnaire
If you haven't been involved in an avalanche but know someone who has, please pass it along to them.

If you provide us with your personal information, then we will reward you with BCA schwag (hat, T-shirts, etc.). If we use your personal anecdotes in published materials, then we will update your beacon, shovel, probe or backpack to the latest BCA model.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been "in combat" enough times to be a marine and a few of the times it was with a BCA beacon. 

They do ping and work well for the masses but until you guys get a better multiple burial system working on it I wll be using the Mammut Pulse...

Also if you can work on the range of the BCA as from what I have seen it has just about the shortest range of any beacon out there. 

Again maybe this is not the market you are after and unless you are a guide or have been out in the BC a long time the BCA will work just fine for most folks..

Also your shovel is tough as shit.. I broke my last one in 2002 and got a bca shovel that year. I beat the living shit out of my shovel and yours is still in my pack. You do make a great shovel boys!

My 2cents..


----------



## BCA (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks, Rdnek. I hope you had success when you used your Tracker DTS for real. Would it be possible to fill out our survey for each one of those incidents?

Where do you live? Perhaps we can give you a personal demo of the Tracker2.

Cheers,
E


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

*BCA = win*

I purchased a DTS in 2002 and it is still kickin' it. Fortunately, no "combat" but it works great and has seen countless mock burial beacon searches. I agree with RDNECK - multiple burial use (mock session) requires alot of practice, which is a little unnerving considering that a real situation would add alot of stress.

Used to have Alpine Trekker bindings but ultimately moved on to an actual AT setup.

I also have a BCA shovel from 2003 that has withstood building countless features, snow caves, and mock search recoveries. Broke a Dakine shovel that lasted 1 season.

BCA gear is bullet proof and I trust it without question.

Your video of the Float 30 testing in the Pac NW (?) is very interesting.


----------

